
My experience on eating once a day, hunger and food perception - xavivives
http://blog.xavivives.com/post/137022495238/eating-once-a-day-hunger-and-food-perception
======
vorotato
I've always had two meals a day, people tend to tell me oh breakfast is SOOO
important, but I tend to do better than most my peers with being alert in the
morning. A glass of water is enough to get me ready. Been thin my whole life
and it's hard not to see why, it's very challenging to beat 2000 calories with
two meals, and when you try to fit some proteins and vegetables it's damn near
impossible. I'm in the camp that wakes up somewhat uneasy in the stomach so I
just naturally am not hungry when I wake. My only proven way to gain weight
given my eating habits, has been lifting weights.

~~~
closed
I think the most impressive part of this regimen would be not snacking. Having
cheap, high calorie food / beverages available in, say, vending machines is a
major problem that can bump people up in calories quickly. Add to that highly
available / cheap fast food options (with giant cups of sugar water) and it
becomes much worse.

This article is a good summary of how a crappy person's local food environment
can be: [http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/obesity-prevention-
source/obesit...](http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/obesity-prevention-
source/obesity-causes/food-environment-and-obesity/)

------
JoeAltmaier
Three times a day is certainly not a hard rule - its just a habit.

During busy times at work, I can get down to once every other day. Its not
hard. Its all about being distracted from hunger long enough to put it in the
background.

As for how often we 'need' to eat, that's not clear. Three times a day is
absolutely a made-up number. Cultural, not biological. And of course how many
snack all day long? How many 'meals' is that?

